# ID this frog!



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

I was just browsing around this morning looking at pictures of dart frogs on yahoo images, and I came across this one.

http://www.yesnet.yk.ca/schools/wes/web ... rt_jpg.jpg

Can someone please tell me what it is? :lol:


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Dendrobates plasticus


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

probably the chinese morph :lol:


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

My first thought was D. tawainicus. :lol:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

definitely a plasticus... I am 100% sure!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I dunno, I think I'm leaning towards Phyllobates rubberas... my guesss.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

i was thinking rubberas too


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

They have a snake tank at my local petland discounts, and in the sand, are three different morphs of D. plasticus, and they get me every time!!!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm with Dunner, except I think its spelled...

Dendrobates madeintaiwanicus

:lol:


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

You ought to see them at mating time, they bounce all over the place!!!


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Antone,
You're right my bad. Although they just imported a never seen before species of Dendrofakeus rubberosius. I heard they stayed at customs for almost a year with no losses. Talk about a hearty species. Hmmmm
Mike


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I also recently heard about a species some large Japanese corporation is currently working with, some "Sonytes remotecontrolledroboticus", that can actually be taught!


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

Im not really much of an id'er but whatever you guys think that frog is
it's plastic you can tell because the back legs and because of the back feet they are bent upwards


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Laxman - check out the first response on this thread... 


Scott said:


> Dendrobates plasticus


----------

